# using 6" cake pans?



## petes99 (Jul 2, 2002)

Hi all, 

I am trying to basically bake 2 small cakes with 6" pans, instead of 2 layers in 9" pans. The 6" pans obviously have deeper batter, and cook differently. I've been having trouble getting the cake to bake evenly through in the 6" pans, however, even with lower temps and longer times. 

Is there any kind of rule of thumb on this situation? Thanks so much!

~pete


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

so you want to bake a tiny teir? 
think like a cup cake, they bake faster. 
to explain, the smaller the cake, the higher the temp and quicker the bake. 

baking is an act of dehydration. the leavening acts in the heat to raise the product and the heat then dries out the product to retain the shape. too much baking, product shrinks, too little, collaps. 

with a 15 inch cake layer you have more cake volume so you must allow the middle to reach the proper temp without drying out the edges, you lower the temp and bake a bit longer. 

happy baking!


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Everything M said plus the batter is not deeper just less of it because it is a smaller volume pan. 2c. of batter in most butter cake recipes work in a 6" pan.


----------

